# Cruise Question



## suzanne (Jul 8, 2016)

I have never been on a cruise before. I really want to do an Alaskan cruise. All the sites I look at are based on double occupancy. I would be going alone. Does anyone know of a cruise line that doesn't charge extra for a single person?

Suzanne


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2016)

You can move this to the "Vacation Travel Information" forum.  That's where they are trying to direct any cruise related topics.

You might want to check this out:

http://www.cruisecritic.com/articles.cfm?ID=419


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2016)

A number of newer ships have a limited number of cabins for solo passengers, but you won't find them on the discounters' sites. Best to call the cruise lines directly. You will want to go to Alaska on either Holland America or Princess because they are licensed to go into Glacier Bay and other lines aren't. (H/A's Konigsdam has 12 solo cabins) You might need a 'travel buddy.' There is a ladies travel group here (in TUG) but I haven't been invited. 

Jim

DW suggests you do a search for 'solo travelers' on cruise critic. She found 10 lines with solo cabins, though some are luxury lines that cost more for a solo cabin than you'd pay for the whole double occupancy cabin at retail on 'regular' lines.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> DW suggests you do a search for 'solo travelers' on cruise critic. She found 10 lines with solo cabins, though some are luxury lines that cost more for a solo cabin than you'd pay for the whole double occupancy cabin at retail on 'regular' lines.



Jim, that's what I did and that's where I came up with the link from cruise critic.  It lists the lines that have the solo cabins, and that waive the changes for solo passengers.  All there is one nice, tidy article.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 8, 2016)

NCL has solo cabins called studios. They also go to Glacier Bay if that's important.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 8, 2016)

bizaro86 said:


> NCL has solo cabins called studios. They also go to Glacier Bay if that's important.



I also thought NCL went to Glacier Bay as we were on the Pearl some years ago and went in.  Wasn't sure if what Jim was referring to may be due to more recent changes.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 9, 2016)

suzanne said:


> I have never been on a cruise before. I really want to do an Alaskan cruise. All the sites I look at are based on double occupancy. I would be going alone. Does anyone know of a cruise line that doesn't charge extra for a single person?
> 
> 
> 
> Suzanne





All cruise sites offer pricing for one traveler in a cabin, you just need to select the number of travelers to see the current prices. The marketing and initial price per cruise is often for double occupancy, so find one you like and then price it for one person to see the current pricing. Some sites, like cruiseplum.com, offer ways to see a list of cruises for one person (I use this site often to see current prices, but it's not always completely current). 

You'll find that those ships that have the single occupancy cabins may sell out quickly. However, many cruises that don't sell out altogether will offer a regular size cabin for one person at a reasonable fare. Most repositioning cruises I've priced (and been on) can be as low as 0% single surcharge, while others (such as your Alaska cruise) will likely be 200%. Even so, it's not uncommon to find a special price. For instance, just last week I saw a Princess Alaska cruise that was less expensive for a solo traveler than double...just $499 for the cabin, plus taxes/fees/gratuities - but that was last minute.


----------



## LurkerBee (Jul 9, 2016)

bizaro86 said:


> NCL has solo cabins called studios. They also go to Glacier Bay if that's important.



NCL has studios on the Epic, Getaway, and Breakaway ships (ie. The mega ships). However, those ships go to Europe in the Summer. NCL's Alaska fleet is jewel class ships (Jewel, Pearl, Jade), which don't have the single cabins.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 9, 2016)

Agree with Ken.  The only thing I want to point out is that for your first cruise to make it a positive experience by choosing one that is suitable for you.  If you have been following a separate thread that I created called Timesharing vs. Cruising, you will find comments from cruise haters who have never cruised before or having gone on disastrous trip (cruise ships for wrong demographic or taste) to seasoned cruise lovers.   

Please do your research on cruise critics, trip advisor, us news etc before picking a cruise line, itinerary and then the ship.  We enjoyed our last cruise (1st for my husband and my third) on Celebrity Cruises (Solstice).  We both agreed that we should not go "lower" than that.  We just booked 2 cruises for next year, including cancelling/rebooking on one of them after doing more research and found a better cruise ship and itinerary.  We avoid cruises that cater to families and children.  For example, one of the higher end cruise liner called Crystal does not have any activities for children as a way to steer their clientele to singles and couples.  One of the cruise liners that is catered to the older demographic (50s/60s/...) has a "Singles" lounge/restaurant/events so that singles are comfortable dining alone or mingling with other singles.

Enjoy your first cruise!  Please keep us updated, we would love to hear about it.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 9, 2016)

Are you looking for a roommate or do you prefer to have your cabin to yourself?
Would you be interested in the Tug Panama Canal cruise in November? There is someone looking for a roommate. Are you part of the LOV (ladies on vacation) group?


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 9, 2016)

Pat H said:


> Are you looking for a roommate or do you prefer to have your cabin to yourself?
> Would you be interested in the Tug Panama Canal cruise in November? There is someone looking for a roommate. Are you part of the LOV (ladies on vacation) group?



I really do not think it is a good idea to share a cabin with an acquaintance/stranger in a small space.  It can ruin the experience very quickly.


----------



## presley (Jul 9, 2016)

suzanne said:


> I have never been on a cruise before. I really want to do an Alaskan cruise. All the sites I look at are based on double occupancy. I would be going alone. Does anyone know of a cruise line that doesn't charge extra for a single person?
> 
> Suzanne



I've never seen any for Alaska that didn't charge extra for single cruisers. I've even seen that sometimes on Princess, the singles pay more than the doubles - it's rare and odd, but it does happen. 

NCL does have ships that go to Glacier Bay. They also have some that don't. I've also seen that Carnival has some that go to Glacier Bay. Holland and Princess have the permits to go there year after year. 

Choose the itinerary that you want and then search all the lines to see the prices. Whatever it costs, it is worth it. I've been on 2 Alaska cruises and am planning another. I'd go every year if I could afford it.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 9, 2016)

presley said:


> I've never seen any for Alaska that didn't charge extra for single cruisers. I've even seen that sometimes on Princess, the singles pay more than the doubles - it's rare and odd, but it does happen.
> 
> NCL does have ships that go to Glacier Bay. They also have some that don't. I've also seen that Carnival has some that go to Glacier Bay. Holland and Princess have the permits to go there year after year.
> 
> Choose the itinerary that you want and then search all the lines to see the prices. Whatever it costs, it is worth it. I've been on 2 Alaska cruises and am planning another. I'd go every year if I could afford it.



All the contracts are 10 years long. Princess and Holland America have the most, then NCL, then cruise west. No other cruise line can go until it comes up for renewal in 2019. Be interesting to see if Disney or on of the RCCL lines (ie celebrity) bid next time.

http://www.travelweekly.com/Cruise-Travel/Alaska-s-Glacier-Bay-awards-10-year-deals-to-cruise-lines


----------



## suzanne (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks for the info Pat. I am only  looking for Alaska Cruise at this time. I don't want a roommate, I prefer to have the cabin to myself.

Suzanne



Pat H said:


> Are you looking for a roommate or do you prefer to have your cabin to yourself?
> Would you be interested in the Tug Panama Canal cruise in November? There is someone looking for a roommate. Are you part of the LOV (ladies on vacation) group?


----------



## suzanne (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your help. I will check out the various sites that you all suggested.

Suzanne


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 9, 2016)

OK, so here's a question that must be obvious to most of you, but I'm just not getting it.   So why do they charge so much more (even more than a couple) at times for a single person?  

Sure, I could see lost revenue on misc. charges for singles vs. doubles (like the restaurants on board that charge), but a single person also wouldn't eat or drink as much and would be less wear & tear on a room, etc.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 9, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> OK, so here's a question that must be obvious to most of you, but I'm just not getting it.   So why do they charge so much more (even more than a couple) at times for a single person?
> 
> Sure, I could see lost revenue on misc. charges for singles vs. doubles (like the restaurants on board that charge), but a single person also wouldn't eat or drink as much and would be less wear & tear on a room, etc.



I do not believe they charge more than a couple.  Some have not much of a surcharge.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 10, 2016)

presley said:


> NCL does have ships that go to Glacier Bay. They also have some that don't. I've also seen that Carnival has some that go to Glacier Bay. Holland and Princess have the permits to go there year after year.



Not all Holland America and Princess cruises go to Glacier Bay either.  Perhaps half of them do.  Usually those that do not go to Glacier Bay go to Hubbard Glacier instead.  Hubbard Glacier is nice but Glacier Bay is better.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 10, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> OK, so here's a question that must be obvious to most of you, but I'm just not getting it.   So why do they charge so much more (even more than a couple) at times for a single person?
> 
> Sure, I could see lost revenue on misc. charges for singles vs. doubles (like the restaurants on board that charge), but a single person also wouldn't eat or drink as much and would be less wear & tear on a room, etc.


I think it's just a matter of the cabin could be sold to two people, so they want the extra they would get from the 2nd person.  As to the amount of food being consumed being less, there is such incredible waste on a cruse ship that the food costs for one person more or less are essentially nothing.  The amount another person would potentially spend on alcohol/gambling/excursions, on the other hand, is important to them.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Jul 10, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> Sure, I could see lost revenue on misc. charges for singles vs. doubles (like the restaurants on board that charge), but a single person also wouldn't eat or drink as much and would be less wear & tear on a room, etc.



Cruise lines don't spend all that much on food. I've seen the amount estimated at about $6 - $12 per person, per day.

But more importantly, the ship has to be fully staffed and provisioned at all times. It's not like they can suddenly decide to kick a number of cooks or waitstaff off the ship, or return a bunch of food to the suppliers, because there are a large number of solo passengers that week. If anything, I'd guess it simply means that more food goes to waste.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 10, 2016)

OK, sounds like the cost for single vs. double is probably due to lost revenue more than anything (or sunk costs).  I just remember on our European cruise a gal who's DH had to back out due to a health reason, and the cruise line didn't want to refund a bit (in the end they did).  In that case, all costs, including excursions, were included, so not sure why a single would 'cost' them more.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 10, 2016)

I just went onto one of the cruise liners that sell all inclusive.  Double occupany was $6.5K per person, single occupancy for same room (not a dedicated single room) was 10K.  About 50% surcharge.  Don't forget the liner loses the opportunity to sell to a second person since a 2-person room is now occupied by 1 only.  Seems fair to me.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> I just remember on our European cruise a gal who's DH had to back out due to a health reason, and the cruise line didn't want to refund a bit (in the end they did).



That's why you buy insurance. Once the travel provider- cruise line, airline, timeshare/hotel etc. has your money and the reservation is made, funny thing- they think the money is theirs.

Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 12, 2016)

Jim, Our package prices included extensive travel insurance, so perhaps they negotiated to have that removed--I simply don't know for sure.  Or perhaps the insurance only kicks in if both hubby & wife cancel because of DH's situation.  In this case, DW arranged it so she could go by herself (she had been taking care of him for a few months and had back-up care for him).  I'll have to check into it.

The point I was trying to make, though, was I've seen read here where singles can cost as much or even more than doubles.  Our traveling companion had the same thing happen to her (at first they wouldn't refund her anything so essentially a doubles rate) when her DH had to back out.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> The point I was trying to make, though, was I've seen where singles can cost more than doubles.



Really? I think I would like to see documentation of that. Much more normal would be a solo paying something like 150% of half the double occupancy rate. Put another way a solo would pay 3/4 of what a couple would. And some savings would come from only having to buy one airline seat to/from the cruise port.

On our last cruise we dined adjacent to a solo lady in Blu(the private dining room for Aqua class passengers on Celebrity) She said it was the way she prefers to cruise. I saw her around the ship, always with a book, and seemingly enjoying herself.

Jim


----------



## mtwingcpa (Jul 12, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Really? I think I would like to see documentation of that.



Cases like this that I've heard of are where there is a special discounted price offered to double occupancy bookings, but where a solo passenger is offered double the NON discounted price. Whether this is simply a website glitch, or whether it is a deliberate policy on the part of the cruise line, remains to be confirmed.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 12, 2016)

mtwingcpa said:


> Cases like this that I've heard of are where there is a special discounted price offered to double occupancy bookings, but where a solo passenger is offered double the NON discounted price. Whether this is simply a website glitch, or whether it is a deliberate policy on the part of the cruise line, remains to be confirmed.



The best way is call up the travel agent.  They should be able to get a reasonable single person rate, usually up to about 150% of the double occupancy rate.  There are some cruise ships that have dedicated single person cabins.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 12, 2016)

Most solo rates are 150-200%, as previously mentioned. For example, Royal and Celebrity list the % on their weekly last minute promo PDF (which is supposedly discounted from the normal rate) and that's the standard rate for it. Normal rates can change from 0-200% depending on promotion, etc. 

However, there are times when a solo cabin is more expensive than double. I saw one like this just last week. It's rare, and typically not much of a difference in price. And when it is...well, I know some experienced cruisers who simply book a cabin for two and then remove the other person before departure so they don't pay the taxes/fees on the second person.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 13, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Really? I think I would like to see documentation of that. Much more normal would be a solo paying something like 150% of half the double occupancy rate. Put another way a solo would pay 3/4 of what a couple would. And some savings would come from only having to buy one airline seat to/from the cruise port.
> 
> Jim



Edited my post to show I was referring to what I'd read right in this thread if I understood it correctly, as well as the experience we had on our river cruise, which isn't documented anywhere.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 13, 2016)

I think (but don't know) that if the cruise is already paid for, then it's a done deal as far as the cruise line is concerned.  Insurance would apply, but for the cruise line, the cabin is sold and the rate is the rate (I think).


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 13, 2016)

PStreet1 said:


> I think (but don't know) that if the cruise is already paid for, then it's a done deal as far as the cruise line is concerned.  Insurance would apply, but for the cruise line, the cabin is sold and the rate is the rate (I think).





Yes, other than taxes/fees. Those are assessed based on the number of traveling passengers.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 13, 2016)

Vacationstogo.com has a listing of cruises with no single "penalty" including river cruises in Europe. I've been looking at them once in a while and it's a pretty good list.

http://www.vacationstogo.com/ticker.cfm?r=0&jpw=107&sp=y

Cheers


----------

